
On a hot-tin route - mblakele
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21679435-new-way-strip-carbon-fossil-fuel-hot-tin-route
======
mblakele
Summary: novel way of breaking up natural gas into its constituent parts,
hydrogen and carbon. Hydrogen can be used as fuel while carbon does not become
CO2.

